# Weigh-ins start at 5ET-2PT



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Just letting you guys know that like to watch the weigh-ins that it is starting pretty quick here.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR Alves...cut that weight baby!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

****ing gay, I'm not downloading a new media player just to watch this. I'll just wait for it to be uploaded later.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hah burkman missed a weight


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe McFedries is Relics replacement. Do they want McFedries to keep losing?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Did Dana give him some nasty looks?

@Clockwork

Yeah it's ridiculous, he should be fighting someone that's gonna bang with him, stupid to keep putting him against guys who are gonna sub him.

EDIT: I hate Sherk getting boo'd


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Moment of truth, Alves on the scale.

Koscheck gets boo'd, morons.

EDIT: Thiago makes weight.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Alves made it!!! 171!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Cote was a little paranoid about Luttering his title shot dropping a couple extra for good measure? looked a little leaner than usual but he is in.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow, thiago's weight being called out took forever lol

nerve racking


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> ****ing gay, I'm not downloading a new media player just to watch this. I'll just wait for it to be uploaded later.


I watched it on Yahoo because of that reason.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Comparing Alves at the weigh ins this time compared to his fight with Hughes, HUGE difference. He had like an extra 5 pounds of pure muscle over him. Now he just looks like he usually does.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Comparing Alves at the weigh ins this time compared to his fight with Hughes, HUGE difference. He had like an extra 5 pounds of pure muscle over him. Now he just looks like he usually does.


give him 30 hours to rehydrate.....

this is him @ the ufc 85 weigh in and him during the ufc 85 fight...big difference


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Alves made it!!! 171!


He still can't hit 170, how on earth is he going to fight for a title where there's a half-pound weight limit.



The Legend said:


> I watched it on Yahoo because of that reason.


Damn, I didn't know it was playing there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> He still can't hit 170, how on earth is he going to fight for a title where there's a half-pound weight limit.


why would he make 170 when you can make 171? path of least resistance my friend...i'm sure cutting 1 more pound would be very manageable for him


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Alves looked much smaller, muscle wise, than he did against Hughes.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Alves looked much smaller, muscle wise, than he did against Hughes.


take a look at the pics i attached...he really blows up b/w weighins and fight day


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Alves made it!!! 171!


I was a little nervous before he stepped on the scale, but he made it fine. 

Did you guys see how BIG Werdum is? He look's fat...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah what did he weigh in at? Like 254 or something? As far as I know that's pretty big for him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> why would he make 170 when you can make 171? path of least resistance my friend...i'm sure cutting 1 more pound would be very manageable for him


I would think after the whole incident with the Hughes fight Alves would go the extra mile to prove to UFC management that he is capable of making the weight requirements.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> why would he make 170 when you can make 171? path of least resistance my friend...i'm sure cutting 1 more pound would be very manageable for him


For a title fight you can only be a half-pound overweight, not 171. If it's so manageable for Thiago, then why has he never legally been able to make 170, only 171? At some point the body can't sweat out anymore water.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Man, waiting for Alvez's weight....was intense
AAronyman, that's a crazy amount of weight to put on. Im in shock....
Rep for pics

Edit: gotta share the luv 1st


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> For a title fight you can only be a half-pound overweight, not 171. If it's so manageable for Thiago, then why has he never legally been able to make 170, only 171? At some point the body can't sweat out anymore water.


he's never been in a title fight, so why would he force his body cutting an extra .5lb when its unnecessary....when the time comes to cut that extra .5lb....he will


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea imho why would he cut more? if he can be 171 besides it is not even a title fight !


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> he's never been in a title fight, so why would he force his body cutting an extra .5lb when its unnecessary....when the time comes to cut that extra .5lb....he will





dontazo said:


> yea imho why would he cut more? if he can be 171 besides it is not even a title fight !


I think you guys are misunderstanding what I'm saying. If Thiago wins this fight for a title shot, how is he going to make 170 when he hasn't been lower than 171 in his entire career? I'm just saying I have doubts that he can hit 170.5 because he hasn't proven he can get the low ever.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think you guys are misunderstanding what I'm saying. If Thiago wins this fight for a title shot, how is he going to make 170 when he hasn't been lower than 171 in his entire career?


Just because he's never made 170 doesn't mean he can't though.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Alves made it!!! 171!


alves makes weight I get 5k it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Toro said:


> Just because he's never made 170 doesn't mean he can't though.


I agree, I'm just still skeptical. If he hit 170 with this fight he would have eradicated my skepticism, but he didn't so I remain as such.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alves made weight this is amazing


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> give him 30 hours to rehydrate.....
> 
> this is him @ the ufc 85 weigh in and him during the ufc 85 fight...big difference


that's exactly how you know how much weight a fighter cuts. 

after all that pedialite/water and IV fluids he'll be walking into that cage at 190+. If they weighed him prefight I'd put money on him being between 195 and 205


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone have a picture of how Werdum looked?

I'll rep tommorow to anyone who give me a link to a video or a photo.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Anyone have a picture of how Werdum looked?
> 
> I'll rep tommorow to anyone who give me a link to a video or a photo.



Sure, no problem!:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Anyone have a picture of how Werdum looked?
> 
> I'll rep tommorow to anyone who give me a link to a video or a photo.


comcast puts the weigh ins in the on demand sports section if it's not up there now it should be soon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I agree, I'm just still skeptical. If he hit 170 with this fight he would have eradicated my skepticism, but he didn't so I remain as such.


I agree with you skepticism, I know if I was in Dana's shoes I would have to see Alves actually make 170 if there gonna build a PPV around him getting a title shot, Title fights becoming non title affairs because one fighter cant make weight is disgraceful.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I burst out laughin when I saw werdum. He looks so fat and deformed haha.

Funny that both koscheck and alves got booed. I think i have never seen that before that both fighters got booed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually thought taking the fight on short notice and non of the typical Kos antics might get him some cheers.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Anyone have a picture of how Werdum looked?
> 
> I'll rep tommorow to anyone who give me a link to a video or a photo.


Here ya' go:










He looks chubby! I'm going with Junior Dos Santos - he'll make the upset


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Dos Santos was pretty ripped. But Werdum still has 16 pounds of pure awesomness and fat on him


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Wanna-be said:


> Here ya' go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an old picture. It's from UFC 85. Look at the background plus Edith wasn't at the weigh-ins today.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Anyone have a picture of how Werdum looked?
> 
> I'll rep tommorow to anyone who give me a link to a video or a photo.


Here you go:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I agree with you skepticism, I know if I was in Dana's shoes I would have to see Alves actually make 170 if there gonna build a PPV around him getting a title shot, Title fights becoming non title affairs because one fighter cant make weight is disgraceful.


Exactly, glad someone shares that point of view.



Uchaaa said:


> I burst out laughin when I saw werdum. He looks so fat and deformed haha.
> 
> Funny that both koscheck and alves got booed. I think i have never seen that before that both fighters got booed.



I don't understand why Werdum felt the need to put on so much loose weight, doesn't make sense IMO.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I am pumped for this show. 

Cote actually seems much more confident than I had anticipated so hoping that will be a great fight.

Werdum got a new forearm tattoo although it will be interesting to see if the extra weight helps or hurts him. Also excited to see dos Santos debut.

Totally pumped to see two Top 5 WW go at it in Kos and Alves!

Really hoping Tyson pulls off the win over Sherk. 

And man I have never seen Horwich fight but that dude looks weird!!

Oh I pray that McFedries knocks out Leites even though there is about a 5% chance of that actually happening


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

McFedries looks like he is in the best shape we've ever seen him.

That Do Santos guys head is entirely to small for his body, maybe him and Tito should switch?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

werdum looked like shit i'm predicting an upset


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm thinking that as well Aaronyman. Did he just let himself go or did he beef up for a reason? Who knows.

Anyway, this card is bitchin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

After seeing how much of a monster Dos Santos looked like on Dana's video blog and then seeing how outta shape Werdum looks I almost want to agree with you, he must figure if Silva eats Big Macs and that the secret to his sucess so Werdum went on the super size me diet figuring he'd be unstoppable.

Edit: I finally figured it out Werdum now looks like Ricco Rodriugeuz!!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i am actually in complete aww about this fight stylistically....if the fight goes to the ground, do you think werdum will be able to submit or tko a bjj blackbelt under Nog? if the fight is standing, Junior will most likely be able to land better strikes and from what I've seen, he hits like a monster. Santos also said he's in the best shape of his life and Werdum is caring way too much weight around...i think if this fight isn't finished in round 1....Santos has got it....it's a bold bet, but I'm taking Santos to win this one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I was betting real money I would definatly take the odds on it.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If I was betting real money I would definatly take the odds on it.


i did, i got him @ +550 and it's down to +500 on partybets...i've got him solo, combo'd w/ mcfedries, combo'd with sell, combo'd with gugerty..... i'm unusually confident w/ my santos pick

i also placed a very small bet on a alves, sherk, maynard, and silva combo.....just b/c their my boys

oh and i also put 10 on Lesnar cuz he's -115...and i see that going down to around -230 before the fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah Lesnar is gonna become a overly high favorite, Id say bet early on Lesnar or late on Couture.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i am actually in complete aww about this fight stylistically....if the fight goes to the ground, do you think werdum will be able to submit or tko a bjj blackbelt under Nog? if the fight is standing, Junior will most likely be able to land better strikes and from what I've seen, he hits like a monster. Santos also said he's in the best shape of his life and Werdum is caring way too much weight around...i think if this fight isn't finished in round 1....Santos has got it....it's a bold bet, but I'm taking Santos to win this one


Yeah, I'm actually concerned for Werdum in this fight. He already looked kind of fat when he weighed 247 against Gonzaga, I think he's overdone it. I really don't know much about Junior, I just know he hasn't been in there against top competition, unlike Werdum. I think I'm sticking with Werdum just out of safety..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know though Fedor I though you know he hasnt been in there with top level competition he does train with the best HW in the UFC, If I was facing Werdum, Nog would sure make a pretty good sparring partner, The more I think about it I wish I went with Dos Santos.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Toxic said:


> You know though Fedor I though you know he hasnt been in there with top level competition he does train with the best HW in the UFC, If I was facing Werdum, Nog would sure make a pretty good sparring partner, The more I think about it I wish I went with Dos Santos.


That's a great point, but I think Werdum's changed stylistically since he faught Nogueira. When Nog fought him he was an amazing grappler with average takedowns and no striking. Now he's got some much improved striking (particularly in the clinch) and better takedowns.

I won't be shocked if Dos Santos pulls it off though, especially with Werdum looking bigger than usual.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Do people honestly think Alves won't be able to make 170.5? Come on, people take dumps that weigh more than half a pound.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> McFedries looks like he is in the best shape we've ever seen him.
> 
> That Do Santos guys head is entirely to small for his body, maybe him and Tito should switch?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Do people honestly think Alves won't be able to make 170.5? Come on, people take dumps that weigh more than half a pound.


I'm sure he would've already had one and would be unlikey to have another one.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I thought he looked a lot bigger then that. He really doesn't look that bad the guy is pudgy he always has been he actually doesn't look much pudgier then usual he just seems bigger.

I think Werdum will be fine. They do crazy cardio work at Chute Boxe so if he can keep up with that I'm sure he can survive this fight.

I think you guys wil be suprised by him at this weight.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I thought he looked a lot bigger then that. He really doesn't look that bad the guy is pudgy he always has been he actually doesn't look much pudgier then usual he just seems bigger.
> 
> I think Werdum will be fine. They do crazy cardio work at Chute Boxe so if he can keep up with that I'm sure he can survive this fight.
> 
> I think you guys wil be suprised by him at this weight.


ha...and i think you will be surprised by him at this weight too...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chute Box would make sure he's in shape? because Shogun had no problems with cardio after he ballooned before the Forrest fight. :confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a different situation. No one has been able to show good cardio with the knee injury Shogun had. Frank Shamrock who is known for cardio gassed after a round with that injury.

That has a lot more to do with the knee injury then the Chute Boxe training.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd would defend Werdum on anything, even if there was concrete proof that he ate babies.

"Well, in some countries babies are delicious!" - bbjd


lol j/k

That said, Gonzaga's cardio seemed fine prior to putting on weight for his fight against Randy Couture. After that he looked a lot slower than he did against Cro Cop, and he kept the weight and looked sluggish against Werdum.

Most guys that put on that much weight that quickly tend not to fight as well as they did at their usual weight. Hopefully Werdum is an exception.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> bbjd would defend Werdum on anything, even if there was concrete proof that he ate babies.
> 
> "Well, in some countries babies are delicious!" - bbjd
> 
> ...


damnit this is like the 3rd time I've tried to rep you and still have to spread it around!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

spread it around? what does it mean?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

dontazo said:


> spread it around? what does it mean?


I haven't given enough rep to other people since the last time I repped him. gotta spread it around. Like this....


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I thought he looked a lot bigger then that. He really doesn't look that bad the guy is pudgy he always has been he actually doesn't look much pudgier then usual he just seems bigger.
> 
> I think Werdum will be fine. They do crazy cardio work at Chute Boxe so if he can keep up with that I'm sure he can survive this fight.
> 
> I think you guys wil be suprised by him at this weight.


Werdum is one of my favourite heavyweights, but I think most will be even more surprised with Dos Santos on general.

This is a dangerous fight for Werdum and not many people seem to realize that.

Brazilian Muay Thai HW Champ (18-0), BJJ Black Belt, and trains with Black House, not to mention hes the same size as Werdum but instead of all fat he's all muscle.

Should be a very interesting fight and I've changed my pick form Werdum SUB to Dos Santos UD.

Upset of the night here.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> bbjd would defend Werdum on anything, even if there was concrete proof that he ate babies.
> 
> "Well, in some countries babies are delicious!" - bbjd
> 
> ...


Yeah I probably would however to be fair I'm not sure if him getting bigger is really a big deal.

Gonzaga looked good to me against Werdum I mean his was light on his feet and those leg kicks where viscous he just has bad hands.
n 
BTW Fedor>ALL I seem to remember you being one of my biggest critics when I said he was going to go undefeated this year and establish himself as a top 5 HW. It's good to disagree with you again.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yeah I probably would however to be fair I'm not sure if him getting bigger is really a big deal.
> 
> Gonzaga looked good to me against Werdum I mean his was light on his feet and those leg kicks where viscous he just has bad hands.


He looked good until the second round when he gassed and got pounded on against the cage lol.



bbjd7 said:


> BTW Fedor>ALL I seem to remember you being one of my biggest critics when I said he was going to go undefeated this year and establish himself as a top 5 HW. It's good to disagree with you again.


I remember you making your prediction in the thread, but I can't remember my stance at the time. I'm not entirely sure, but I think I was skeptical because it depends entirely on who he fights throughout the course of the year. If he thought Nogueira like I would have imagined he would, I think he'd lose a decision again. 

Gonzaga's a big win, but I've never once considered Brandon Vera a serious threat at Heavyweight. If Werdum disposes of Dos Santos relatively easily, I'll be very impressed, even though I think he should be fighting a higher ranked opponent. This match-up definitely has much tougher implications for Fabricio if he loses.

But thus far, you're correct in your prediction. Werdum's a very good HW, but I think he should be fighting higher ranked opponents than Brandon Vera and Junior.. so I think your prediction's significance is really determined by the competition Fabby faces.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

God I hate that. Gonzaga didn't gas he looked fine until he got rocked with a knee.

I agree that I would like to see him facing the top guys in MMA but there is no one in the UFC besides Nogueira to face who is much better then Vera or Gonzaga.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Toxic said:


> After seeing how much of a monster Dos Santos looked like on Dana's video blog and then seeing how outta shape Werdum looks I almost want to agree with you,* he must figure if Silva eats Big Macs and that the secret to his sucess so Werdum went on the super size me diet figuring he'd be unstoppable.
> *


I actually just hell on the floor laughing after reading that + rep.


----------

